# Unable to install ITunes - error 2



## Soph1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I recently brought a refurbished laptop with Windows 10 installed. All Windows updates have been installed and I have the latest version of ITunes, yet it doesn't install properly. I get the error 2 message, and I have tried numerous solutions: repairing; uninstalling and deleting program files (and recycle bin) then reinstalling; extracting the setup file and running the missing component by itself; running all the components one at a time...nothing works.

When I run the original setup file, whilst it says ITunes has been successfully installed, I notice that none of the other components have been installed with it (i.e. no Bonjour, no Apple Mobile Device Support, no Apple Application Support and no Apple Software Update). I am getting extremely fed up. All the articles and solutions I've read seem to go no further than 2015. Am I the only one that is still having this issue???

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## mexsalem (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Soph1980,
perhaps i'm repeating one of your tried solutions, but if you're running a 64bit Windows you can try these steps:
0. DEINSTALL all recently installed Apple-programs (iTunes, Bonjour etc.) if they are listed in your Control Panel\Programs and Features (WIN+X+P or WIN+R appwiz.cpl). Simply sort the list by publisher Apple.
1. Go to the folder where you've downloaded the iTunes6464Setup.exe
2. Use WinRar or 7-Zip to extract it (or create a new dummy txt-File in the same folder and insert "iTunes6464Setup.exe /extract", save the txt-File and rename it as .bat and run the batchfile)
3. After extracting you'll get the following files :
- SetupAdmin.exe
- iTunes6464Setup.exe
- iTunes6464.msi
- Bonjour64.msi
- AppleSoftwareUpdate.msi
- AppleMobileDeviceSupport6464.msi
- AppleApplicationSupport64.msi
- AppleApplicationSupport.msi
4. Run the msi-Files (except the AppleApplicationSupport.msi - this is the 32-bit application) on by one, but not the exe-Files.

Good luck, hope this will help.

mexsalem


----------

